# Flounder gigging in 30mph winds, gusts to 40mph



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/9/2017*
I had the Richard P. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SE winds at 25-35mph gusting close to 40mph at times, and low tide levels. After a rough boat ride out, we found plenty of clear water and active flounder on the flats. The fish were holding shallow over mud and grass bottom near areas with abundant finger mullet. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 9:15pm (45 minutes of gigging). The fish were nice size tonight ranging from 15-20".

Tonight is prime example of how the fishing can be very good in poor weather conditions. You just have to know where to find the fish, while keeping everyone safe and dry at the same time. While others stay at home, I am out nearly every night making it happen for my customers.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 10, 12, 17-20, 23-27
May: 1-4, 7-11, 13-15, 17, 18, 22-24, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The guy who built your boat is a friend, and I was by the shop many times watching you guys build and rig it out. I really think you have the best flounder boat in existence.

For those who don't know about it - you can get people out, safely, on nights when most flounder boats just stay at the dock. The fact that you went out in Sunday night is just stunning. I know you have a big air motor on the back, but even I am surprised that you could work in that blow. It was brutal.


----------

